# There's a pigeon on my keyboard.....



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

No really....

It just waltzed into my house, right as rain and then let me pick it up. What should i do with it? There's no obvious injuries and i can fly because it flew up onto my curtain rail and it's been sat there for the last 30 mins. I think it's asleep.:whistling2:

It appears to be tame :S

Just to prove i'm not going mental....

P.S Before you say it's not snake related, it is...There's a picture of RFUK in the background.


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

you could release it unless you have any big snakes ...


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

How weird! It looks cute, you should keep it  lol


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

you got a boa burm or retic?

p.s thats pretty funky that it just walked in


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

it looks lyk a young wood pigeon
probly just left nest, probly needs couple days to practice flying

it shld be ok out side if no cats dogs around,,


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Horrible Vermin! :devil:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

patterkillar said:


> it looks lyk a young wood pigeon
> probly just left nest, probly needs couple days to practice flying
> 
> it shld be ok out side if no cats dogs around,,


That's what i'm worried about. I've got 3 dogs, and my next door neighbor is a hoarder and has 3 dogs and 15 cats.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kae said:


> Horrible Vermin! :devil:


 
This ^^^^^

Sorry but I think pigeons are s:censor:t with wings :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Just done a Google search & it's a Collared Dove fledgling :2thumb:.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> There's no obvious injuries and i can fly


:gasp:

Clever you!

:lol2:

Maybe call this guy..


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Just done a Google search & it's a Collared Dove fledgling :2thumb:.


It's definatley a wood pigeon.....


----------



## LJW96 (Aug 21, 2011)

stew it... free dinner


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Well that's certainly random.

I rather like pidgeons, and this one was obviously tamed or is a bit wrong in the head. Sounds perfect as a new addition.

Off to the equipment listings you go.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

flying rats,not a great fan!!!!


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

Trootle said:


> It's definatley a wood pigeon.....


colar doves have black ring round neck.

wood pigenons have pink throat chest


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Trootle said:


> It's definatley a wood pigeon.....


In defense, it does look rather dove-ish. Then again, it's not really my specialty.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

were nearest group trees to u


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

OniExpress said:


> In defense, it does look rather dove-ish. Then again, it's not really my specialty.


pigeon/dove interchangeable names lyk frog/toad
street pigeons actually rock doves


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

patterkillar said:


> colar doves have black ring round neck.
> 
> wood pigenons have pink throat chest


Apparently collared doves don't have the ring when they're young. :hmm:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Was just about to say it's a collared dove. Just take it somewhere like a local field or wood and release it, sure your dogs would enjoy it.
How is someone with 15 cats a hoarder when people have way more than that snakes?:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

Tibicar said:


> Was just about to say it's a collared dove. Just take it somewhere like a local field or wood and release it, sure your dogs would enjoy it.
> How is someone with 15 cats a hoarder when people have way more than that snakes?:whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


people don't own cats, they just pick sombody and turn up on there door step


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I like birds...but pigeons have got to be the worst ones!! eek. I'd just let it out personally. I used to live in a city centre flat in Liverpool and we always had pigeons flying in. Not as tame as that though, they would go bananas when they saw you!


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Tis a Common Woodpigeon Squab, Columba palumbus. It's only just got its full plumage. Probably fallen off of the platform of twigs that passes for a nest in Wood Pigeon land. Have you tried chucking it up in the air to see if it can fly? When I see them in my garden they're usually in the cross hairs of a scope :whistling2:.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

ophidianman said:


> Tis a Common Woodpigeon Squab, Columba palumbus. It's only just got its full plumage. Probably fallen off of the platform of twigs that passes for a nest in Wood Pigeon land. Have you tried chucking it up in the air to see if it can fly? When I see them in my garden they're usually in the cross hairs of a scope :whistling2:.


Just wen't out into the garden, chucked it up in the air, it turned full circle and sat by my feet.:whistling2:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

goodwin1234 said:


> Just wen't out into the garden, chucked it up in the air, it turned full circle and sat by my feet.:whistling2:


looks lyk your just a chick magnet


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

goodwin1234 said:


> Just wen't out into the garden, chucked it up in the air, it turned full circle and sat by my feet.:whistling2:


But did it fly or plummet back to Terra Firma??


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

as i said in the avian thread of this, it is a baby wood pigeon. 
porbably just fledged and unsure of it's wings.
have a quick look round and see if you can see any sort of nest and elave it near it.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

ophidianman said:


> But did it fly or plummet back to Terra Firma??


It done a full lap of the garden lol



Dee_Williams said:


> as i said in the avian thread of this, it is a baby wood pigeon.
> porbably just fledged and unsure of it's wings.
> have a quick look round and see if you can see any sort of nest and elave it near it.


As i mentioned earlier on, my neighbor has loads of cats and i'd feel guilty if it got eaten. I'm gonna take it to some nearby fields in a mo.: victory:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

It is a wood pigeon.. They have the pinky chest, grey - dark grey back and White under wings ( as in the pic)..

Collared doves are a cream beige colour and have a ring.. Also there are smaller then the pigeon pictured


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Wonder if someone's hand-reared it from dinky.... 

I'd have thought even a tired fledgling would be less happy about being handled by a human, let alone coming BACK to the human in question, unless it had a reason to think people = food and safety.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Wonder if someone's hand-reared it from dinky....
> 
> I'd have thought even a tired fledgling would be less happy about being handled by a human, let alone coming BACK to the human in question, unless it had a reason to think people = food and safety.


That's what i was thinking. :hmm:

Well i finally managed to get it to fly off, albeit not very far. It's sat in a tree in the front garden, hopefully it will be okay. 

Good luck Percy.: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Gotta wonder who hand-raised him in that case - lovely little wood pigeon that he is - and why they let him go.

Hand-reared birds need careful treatment to release them into the wild and avoid problems like that.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It is definetly a Wood Pigeon, not a Collard Dove. it is fledged but only just. I seriously doubt it is tame. Judging by the shape of the neck in your pictures it has canker (Trichomoniasis) and is probably very thin as this blocks the throat preventing it from feeding properly. Open the beak carfully and see if there is a yellow/white cheesy matter in the throat or mouth. do not try to remove it if there is as it is growing from the flesh and will cause bleeding and pain. this is treatable if caught early but progresses quickly and if the bird is already this easy to handle it has probably gone too far. your best bet would be to get it to someone in your area who treats wildlife as soon as posable.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bugger...Too late.:gasp:


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

patterkillar said:


> people don't own cats, they just pick sombody and turn up on there door step


Agreed, my cats definately own us or so they think.:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

patterkillar said:


> people don't own cats, they just pick sombody and turn up on there door step


Don't think I'd agree with that, but then my cats are collared, chipped and insured.

Doesn't stop certain individuals from feeding them crap and _encouraging _them to come into their houses... cats wouldn't "pick someone" if those someones didn't offer some sort of reward for kitty hanging about.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

young ones seems to be a bit dim and not scared of people as this year we had about 10 of them coming down to feed in the garden and i could hand feed all of them with wheat they all used to sit few Meters away and watch me when i feed the guinea pigs....... but to go in your house could possibly been hand raised......... unless someone has some very tame adults in thier garden. very cute!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

patterkillar said:


> people don't own cats, they just pick sombody and turn up on there door step


Sorry, but that is a load of b*llocks, as are all the "vermin" and "feed it to your snake" comments on this thread!

It's a live animal/bird and it has a right to a life!

I hope you can sort out whatever is wrong with it.


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

feorag said:


> Sorry, but that is a load of b*llocks, as are all the "vermin" and "feed it to your snake" comments on this thread!


I think you'll find they are classed as vermin, and cause lots of problems, especially in town/city centres...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not stupid - I know they are classed as vermin, but that doesn't alter my opinion that they have as much right to be here as we do!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Kae said:


> I think you'll find they are classed as vermin, and cause lots of problems, especially in town/city centres...


Are *wood pigeons* classed as vermin?

This individual animal isn't the same species as your typical city pidge.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly, yes, they are still classed as vermin.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A real shame, that. Then again I am fond of _Columba livia_ too, so there we go.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Kae said:


> I think you'll find they are classed as vermin, and cause lots of problems, especially in town/city centres...



I've never ever seen a Wood Pidgeon in a town or city :whistling2:, seen plenty of "racing type" ones but never a Wood Pidgeon which i believe is a native bird :2thumb:.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corny girl said:


> never a Wood Pidgeon which i believe is a native bird :2thumb:.


So are rock doves - "city pigeons".


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww, no! hopefully he comes back and then you can take it to a sanctuary or wildlife centre. I rescue a woodie fledgling a few weeks ago and I think he's now at a sanctuary himself. Lovely little birds!


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

corny girl said:


> I've never ever seen a Wood Pidgeon in a town or city :whistling2:, seen plenty of "racing type" ones but never a Wood Pidgeon which i believe is a native bird :2thumb:.


I was being fairly generic in my classification of "pigeon" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CS33 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice picture.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> Aww, no! hopefully he comes back and then you can take it to a sanctuary or wildlife centre. I rescue a woodie fledgling a few weeks ago and I think he's now at a sanctuary himself. Lovely little birds!


I feel really bad for letting 'it' go now 

Hopefully it'll be okay :S


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kae said:


> I think you'll find they are classed as vermin, and cause lots of problems, especially in town/city centres...


This has got to be hands down, the funniest thing I have heard. Have you not seen the damage WE do to town/city centers, I don't think birds could compete with that.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Every animal deserves a life.
Now if I said lets feed your snakes too such and such I suppose that would make me a horrible animal abusing git.:whistling2:
remember animals can live happily without humans but humans can't live without animals...

de dum tch.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

"Vermin" is one of those words that I truly HATE... 

The definition:


> noxious, objectionable, or disgusting animals collectively, especially those of small size that appear commonly and are difficult to control, as flies, lice, bedbugs, cockroaches, mice, and rats.


Now, to me, going from that, the biggest vermin would be us. Every animal deserves a chance at life, just like we do. 

One of my little "vermin" I raised over two years ago now...










And beautiful Bracken now...


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> "Vermin" is one of those words that I truly HATE...
> 
> The definition:
> 
> ...


Hide yo kids, Bracken is about :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't she stunning???  I had both her and her brother, Bramble, but Bramble went completely wild when he reached sexual maturity. They came to me at approximately 10 days old and she's 27 months old now.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

Amalthea said:


> Isn't she stunning???  I had both her and her brother, Bramble, but Bramble went completely wild when he reached sexual maturity. They came to me at approximately 10 days old and she's 27 months old now.


I think it is the tiny little ears :flrt: 
Bramble sounds like someone I know :hmm: leaves thread before 18+ comments :halo:


----------

